# from H1B to green card: how long?



## Tana13us (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know if I chose the wrong attorney or if I am just stuck in a long process.
is anyone familiar with green card petitions through employment?
I am on an H 1 B and my green card was requested in 2007. I am still waiting.
Who knows if I will have a job by the time I am contacted about my green card.
Is it really that long for EB 3 categories?
My attorney said I didnt qualify for E B3 because the job description didn't require an MA or Phd.I have those degrees but they are not necessary to teach which is what I do

So again, am I just stuck in a long process?
or did I get with a bad attorney?

I have a son now so moving back home or staying is a more important decision than when it was just me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tana13us said:


> I don't know if I chose the wrong attorney or if I am just stuck in a long process.
> is anyone familiar with green card petitions through employment?
> I am on an H 1 B and my green card was requested in 2007. I am still waiting.
> Who knows if I will have a job by the time I am contacted about my green card.
> ...


Visa Bulletin
Types of Visas for Temporary Visitors

You can read up on details for waiting periods and E3 qualifications. Looks like your attorney is not up to date on things.


----------



## Tana13us (Jan 16, 2012)

I meant EB 3 not just E 3
I hear people who got their green card through employment in a year and other in 7 years and others say it could take 15 years


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tana13us said:


> I meant EB 3 not just E 3
> I hear people who got their green card through employment in a year and other in 7 years and others say it could take 15 years


I gave you the link with explanation of terms and the official monthly bulletin. All you have to do is cross reference your specific situation and book mark it for monthly review.

EB3 - same answer - who knows what your attorney said and what you understood. Here is the official information. USCIS - Employment-Based Immigration: Third Preference EB-3


----------



## Tana13us (Jan 16, 2012)

yes the link has the same info I already knew. My employer (petitioner) filed a Form I-140, (Petition for Alien Worker) when the petition has been filed. So basically I am stuck waiting for an answer
The good thing is that in the mean time I can remain in the US and work.
But the waiting has been forever


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tana13us said:


> yes the link has the same info I already knew. My employer (petitioner) filed a Form I-140, (Petition for Alien Worker) when the petition has been filed. So basically I am stuck waiting for an answer
> The good thing is that in the mean time I can remain in the US and work.
> But the waiting has been forever


2007 is not that bad. Look at some top IT talent:>(


----------

